# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα οδήγησης μοτέρ DC

## billys7

Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα ( αν είναι σωστό ) να οδηγήσω ένα μοτέρ DC. Οι θέσεις Α και Β θα είναι οι αναλογικές εξόδοι από έναν Pic 16F628. Έχω ήδη τα 2SA1020 και 2SC2655 αλλά και να χρειάζονται άλλα δεν με πειράζει. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με το ποια θα είναι τα τρανζίστορ και οι αντιστάσεις ?
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

να δούμε και το κύκλωμα PIC  :Confused1:

----------


## billys7

Αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα. Αλλάζει κάτι ?

Στο κύκλωμα ο κατασκευαστής έδινε το NDS351N και αντίσταση 560Ω, αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει και θα ήθελα να το αλλάξω.

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, και θα τη δοκιμάσω σύντομα. Αν γνωρίζεις και άλλη λύση, ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Καλά τα λέει και ο σχεδιαστής , αρκεί να προσεχθούν οι πολικότητες στις διασυνδέσεις των εξαρτημάτων.

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Θα δοκιμάσω το σχέδιο με τα BD139 και BD140.
Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν το δουλέψω στα 18V ?

----------


## FILMAN

Σε σειρά με τα Α και Β θέλει αντιστάσεις...

----------


## billys7

Τι αντιστάσεις ? Πως θα τις υπολογίσω ?

----------


## FILMAN

Με βάση το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα βάσης των 2Ν2222 για να έχεις το σωστό ρεύμα βάσης στα 2SA1020 και 2SC2655.

----------


## billys7

Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το κύκλωμα με τα  BD139 και BD140. Θα χρειαστώ αντιστάσεις και εκεί ?
Το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα βάσης είναι το Vebo ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το κύκλωμα με τα BD139 και BD140. Θα χρειαστώ αντιστάσεις και εκεί ? (Όχι. Αλλά τα τρανζίστορ θα ζεσταίνονται πολύ περισσότερο από ότι στο άλλο κύκλωμα. Οι τάσεις που εφαρμόζεις στις βάσεις θα πρέπει να είναι όσο και η τάση των συλλεκτών. Μη διανοηθείς δηλ. να τροφοδοτήσεις τα τρανζίστορ με 18 βολτ και να τα ελέγξεις με 5 βολτ!)
> Το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα βάσης είναι το Vebo ?



Το ρεύμα συμβολίζεται με I και όχι με V.

----------


## billys7

"Οι τάσεις που εφαρμόζεις στις βάσεις θα πρέπει να είναι όσο και η τάση των συλλεκτών. Μη διανοηθείς δηλ. να τροφοδοτήσεις τα τρανζίστορ με 18 βολτ και να τα ελέγξεις με 5 βολτ"

Στο σχηματικό που επισύναψα παραπάνω ο κατασκευαστής δίνει τάση 18V στα άκρα της γέφυρας.

----------


## FILMAN

> "Οι τάσεις που εφαρμόζεις στις βάσεις θα πρέπει να είναι όσο και η τάση των συλλεκτών. Μη διανοηθείς δηλ. να τροφοδοτήσεις τα τρανζίστορ με 18 βολτ και να τα ελέγξεις με 5 βολτ"
> 
> Στο σχηματικό που επισύναψα παραπάνω ο κατασκευαστής δίνει τάση 18V στα άκρα της γέφυρας.



Άρα αυτό το κύκλωμα δεν σου κάνει διότι τα τρανζίστορ θα καίνε! φτιάξε το άλλο.

----------


## billys7

Δεν έχω καταλάβει. Δηλαδή στο παρακάτω σχηματικό η τάση στα Α ή Β δεν θα ξεπερνάει τα 5V. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι και η τάση στα άκρα του μοτέρ θα είναι μάξιμουμ 5V?

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει. Δηλαδή στο παρακάτω σχηματικό η τάση στα Α ή Β δεν θα ξεπερνάει τα 5V. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι και η τάση στα άκρα του μοτέρ θα είναι μάξιμουμ 5V?



Ναι! Για την ακρίβεια λιγότερη, γύρω στα 5-0.7-0.7=3.6V... Και η διαφορά τάσης των 18-3.6=14.4V θα προκαλέσει ισχυρή θέρμανση των τρανζίστορ. Θα σου πω αυτό που δε λέει να καταλάβει ο Βαγγέλης... Το απλό είναι και προβληματικό...

----------


## billys7

Δηλαδή το ίδιο ισχύει και για το σχέδιο με τα 2Ν2222 ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Δηλαδή το ίδιο ισχύει και για το σχέδιο με τα 2Ν2222 ?



Όχι, γιατί εκεί έχουμε συνδεσμολογία κοινού εκπομπού ενώ στο άλλο κοινού συλλέκτη. Αυτό σου είπα να δοκιμάσεις. Απλώς βάλε αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με τις βάσεις των 2Ν2222. (Εγώ θα έβαζα κάποιο άλλο τρανζίστορ, ίσως τα BC337. Αυτά τα μεταλλικά τρανζίστορ δείχνουν πολύ παρωχημένα. Ειδικά εδώ που τα τελικά τρανζίστορ είναι πλαστικά!)

----------


## billys7

Ωραία. Θα βάλω τα ΒC337 που πιστεύω θα τα βρω πιο εύκολα, και θα ξεκινήσω. Που θα βρω όμως πιο είναι το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα βάσης για την κατάλληλη αντίσταση?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Βασίλη με δυο μικρά relay 5v ξεπερνάς τις δυσκολίες σου.
και θα σου πω αυτό που δε λέει να καταλάβει ο φίλιππος ... το απλό είναι και πρακτικό...

----------


## billys7

Χρειάζεται όμως να ελέγχω και την ταχύτητα περιστροφής του μοτέρ, όχι μόνο να το λειτουργώ σαν διακόπτη.

----------


## GR_KYROS

γιατί πιστεύεις ότι το PIC κάνει και ρύθμιση στροφών  :Confused1:

----------


## billys7

Ναι. Στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, και με τον κώδικα που έχω περάσει μπορώ να αυξομειώνω την τάση στα ανάλογα ποδαράκια του pic.

----------


## Damiano

> Ναι. Στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, και με τον κώδικα που έχω περάσει μπορώ να αυξομειώνω την τάση στα ανάλογα ποδαράκια του pic.



αλλάζεις την τάση στα ποδαράκια ή χρησιμοποιείς PWM;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Βασίλη δεν ξέρω για τον κώδικα, αλλά το κύκλωμα δεν υπόσχετε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## billys7

Αλλάζει την τάση στα ποδαράκια.

----------


## klik

> Αλλάζει την τάση στα ποδαράκια.



Να υποθέσω ότι η μέτρηση γίνετε με πολύμετρο και τον κώδικα τον έχεις πάρει έτοιμο; Ξέρεις τι είναι το PWM;

----------


## billys7

Σωστά. Αν ήταν PWM δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει σταθερή τάση η έξοδος του pic ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Βασίλη με δυο μικρά relay 5v ξεπερνάς τις δυσκολίες σου.
> και θα σου πω αυτό που δε λέει να καταλάβει ο φίλιππος ... το απλό είναι και πρακτικό...



Κακώς. Εγώ θα έλεγα για να γίνει ακόμα πιο πρακτικό το κύκλωμα, να βγάλεις το ένα, ή καλύτερα και τα δύο ρελέ... Τουλάχιστον τις διόδους παράλληλα με τα πηνία τις έβγαλες ήδη λόγω πρακτικότητας (τστστστσ... τι περιττά εξαρτήματα...)

----------


## FILMAN

> Σωστά. Αν ήταν PWM δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει σταθερή τάση η έξοδος του pic ?



Όχι βέβαια, θα είχε παλμούς μεταβλητής διάρκειας...

----------


## billys7

Λοιπόν, να 'μαι πάλι, μετά από ένα μικρό ατυχηματάκι με τη μηχανή και αφού όλα πήγαν καλά συνεχίζουμε, ή μάλλον να σας πω τι θέλω να κάνω.
Το κύκλωμα έιναι ένας αποκωδικοποιητής για μοντέλα τρένων Marklin, που έίχα βρει σε ένα δανέζικο site http://www.frederiksson.dk/indexeng.html . Το κύκλωμα α το έφτιαξα και δουλεύει, και είναι η έκδοση για κινητήρα εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος. Δίνει λοιπόν και το σχέδιο β το οποίο κάνει για κινητήρες συνεχούς ρεύματος. Ο κώδικας παραμένει ίδιος, αλλά αλλάζουν τα εξαρτήματα και η συνδεσμολογία στα ποδαράκια 8 και 9 του pic. Επειδή όμως δεν μπορώ να βρώ τη γέφυρα ΖΗΒ6790 την έχω αντικαταστήσει με τα 2SA1020 και 2SC2655 κύκλωμα γ το οποίο δεν μου δουλεύει. Η τροφοδοσία του κυκλώματος και οι εντολές στέλνονται από τις γραμμές, με 12V περίπου και σύμφωνα με τον κώδικα Marklin - Motorola http://spazioinwind.libero.it/scorzo...it_description . Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση δεκτή.

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## FILMAN

Αντικατάστησε τα NDS351 με BC337. Σε σειρά με τις βάσεις βάλε από μια αντίσταση 3.9ΚΩ.

----------


## billys7

Εννοείς σε σειρά με τις βάσεις των BC337, δηλαδή από το πιν του pic μέχρι τη βάση του BC337. Σωστά ?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι. :Smile:

----------


## billys7

Kαι στην βάση των 2SA1020, τι αντίσταση να βάλω?

----------


## FILMAN

To υπόλοιπο παραμένει ως έχει.

----------


## billys7

Δηλαδή 560Ω ?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι... :Smile:

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## billys7

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Η αντιστοιχία είναι Base = Gate, Collector = Source και Emitter = Drain ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Και κάτι τελευταίο. Η αντιστοιχία είναι Base = Gate, Collector = Source και Emitter = Drain ?



Όχι. Η αντιστοιχία είναι Base = Gate, Emitter = Source και Collector= Drain.

----------


## billys7

Τέλεια, δουλεύει. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## FILMAN

Παρακαλώ.... :Smile:

----------


## billys7

Για να μειώσω τα εξαρτήματα υπάρχει κάποια γέφυρα, για να τα αντικαταστήσω ?

----------


## FILMAN

Μετά πας σε IC του τύπου L293, κ.τ.λ.

----------


## billys7

Ναί σωστά. Φλερτάρω το L293D που έχει και τις διόδους. Αυτό το συνδέω κατευθείαν στον μικροελεγκτή ? Δηλαδή το ποδαράκι του μικροελεγκτή που μου δίνει τον παλμό, το συνδέω στην είσοδο ΙΝ 1 του L293D?

----------


## billys7

Κάπως έτσι?

----------


## billys7

Pic16F628A-L293D.JPG

Μάλλον αυτό είναι το σωστό, και στο πιν 8 του L293D βάζουμε την τάση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα. Σωστά?

----------


## FILMAN

Δες το datasheet του L293. Θα σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες.

----------


## billys7

Θα το δοκιμάσω με το L293 ή το L298 όποιο βρώ. Από ότι έχω δει δεν φαίνεται δύσκολο.
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## billys7

Pic16F628A-L293D.JPG
και στο πιν 8 του L293D βάζουμε την τάση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα

Τελικά αυτό το σχέδιο είναι το σωστό.

Στο L298 http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1773.pdf δεν έχω καταλάβει που συνδέω τα πιν των sensing voltage αν δεν θέλω να τα χρησιμοποιήσω. Στη γείωση? Και ποιος ο ρόλος της αντίστασης RSA και RSB?

----------


## herctrap

L293D.gif

λοιπον

P1: Pwm αν θες να ελενχεις τις στροφες του μοτερ 1 ή HIGH για να γυρναει το μοτερ στο μεγιστο συνεχεια ή LOW για να μην γυρναει
P2: αν P2=0V Τοτε P3=0V αν P2=VSS (P16) = 5V τοτε P3=Vs(P :Cool: 
P3: μοτερ
P4: GND
P5: GND
P6: μοτερ
P7: αν P7=0V Τοτε P6=0V αν P7=VSS (P16) = 5V τοτε P6=Vs(P :Cool: 
P8: ταση λειτουργειας μοτερ (πχ 12V)
P16: ταση ολοκληρωμενοου (5V)

αυτα

----------


## billys7

Οκ εντάξει με αυτά, τα κατάλαβα. 

Στο L298 http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1773.pdf δεν έχω καταλάβει που συνδέω τα πιν των sensing voltage αν δεν θέλω να τα χρησιμοποιήσω. Στη γείωση? Και ποιος ο ρόλος της αντίστασης RSA και RSB?

----------


## herctrap

ειναι για να κρατανε τα input LOW αν δεν βαζεις καποια ταση εσυ 

θες δεξιοστροφη και αριστεροστροφη κινηση? η μια απο τις δυο 

αν θες μονο μια απο τις δυο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το ολοκληρωμενο

----------


## billys7

Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Θέλω κίνηση και δεξιόστροφα και αριστερόστροφα.

----------


## billys7

Στο παρακάτω σχήμα η γέφυρα τροφοδοτείται με 18V, και στο μοτέρ το μάξιμουμ που μου δίνει είναι 14,5V. Το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει το μοτέρ κατά την εκκίνηση είναι 0,56Α. Αυτά που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι:
- Οι αντιστάσεις των 560Ω ζεσταίνονται αρκετά. Έβαλα αντιστάσεις περισσοτέρων Watt αλλά και πάλι ζεσταίνονται. Δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω πάνω από 2 Watt γιατί δεν με βολεύουν λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου αν και αυτές πάλι τεράστιες είναι. Μεγάλωσα την τιμή των αντιστάσεων 3,9ΚΩ και χρησιμοποίησα μέχρι και 5,6ΚΩ και η θερμοκρασία μειώθηκε λίγο, αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό είναι το σωστό. Εάν είναι σωστό μέχρι πόσο μπορώ να ανεβάσω την τιμή της 3,9ΚΩ. (Φαντάζομαι μέχρι το σημείο που στην είσοδο του μοτέρ δεν θα μου δίνει 14,5V ?)
- Οι δίοδοι 1Ν4148 είναι αρκετές ή μήπως χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσω 1Ν4001 ?

----------


## FILMAN

Τις 560Ω, κάνε τις 270Ω 2W. Θα ζεσταίνονται αλλά μη σε νοιάζει, είναι φυσιολογικό. Τις 3.9Κ κάνε τις 1Κ, και αντί για BC337 δοκίμασε BC547Β ή BC547C. Οι εκπομποί τους θα είναι προς τις βάσεις των 2SC2655. Για διόδους βάλε 1Ν5819. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## billys7

Λοιπόν, το έχω φτιάξει και με τα BC547, και οι αντιστάσεις όταν έχω φουλ γκάζια ζεσταίνονται ακόμα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής, και με τους δύο τρόπους τα Volt που καταλήγουν στο μοτέρ είναι περίπου 14,5 όταν είναι στο φουλ. Εγώ θέλω να φτάνουν στο φουλ 12,5 με 13 μάξιμουμ. Αν το δουλέυω εκεί το μοτέρ οι αντιστάσεις δεν ζεσταίνονται τόσο αλλά προφυλάσσω και το μοτέρ. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος έτσι ώστε να περιορίζω το μέγιστο των Volt που φτάνουν στο μοτέρ, και συνάμα να μην ζεσταίνονται και οι αντιστάσεις για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μικρότερες? 
Επίσης όταν προσθέτω στις επαφές του μοτέρ έναν πυκνωτή 330nF, η τάση του ρεύματος μεγαλώνει κατά 1 με 1,5Volt. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το PWM που δίνει ο μικροελεγκτής και ενισχύεται από την γέφυρα θέλει εξομάλυνση?

----------


## navar

αν παρεμβάλεις κανένα LM317 ?
ή δυο-τρεις διόδους ? η κάθε μία κόβει 0,7ν

----------


## giorgosxristou

καλησπέρα,
για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα αφού το παρόν είναι απόλυτα σχετικό με αυτό που ψάχνω,θέλω να οδηγήσω από atmega16 2 μοτέρ 1.5 volt το καθένα και 300ma Ιεκ, κατά την λειτουργία τους τραβάνε 250-270ma ,επειδή έχουν μπει πάνω σε tracker και το ένα θα δουλεύει 2sec το το δεκάλεπτο και το άλλο περίπου 60 sec το δεκάλεπτο βρήκα ότι με l293d κάνω την δουλειά που θέλω ,επίσης θέλω δεξιόστροφα και αριστερόστροφα να πηγαίνουν,το κακό είναι πως στο ηράκλειο κρήτης δεν βρήκα πουθενά το l293d αλλα μονο το 293ne,έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι παρόμοιο η κάποιο κύκλωμα ώστε να μπορώ να τα οδηγήσω?ευχαριστώ.

----------

